# Americare Hiring Process for Medics



## Sneek90 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone got any information on Americare for medics in carson?

Interview process?
Starting pay?
24hr? 12? 10?
Any 911 contracts?
etc..


----------



## Thricenotrice (Feb 7, 2013)

Sneek90 said:


> Anyone got any information on Americare for medics in carson?
> 
> Interview process?
> Starting pay?
> ...



Don't know
I've been told 50k yearly
Don't know, I assume 12s
Not for medics

Sorry no inside knowledge but figured I'd get you started


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 16, 2013)

can anyone post to how working at this company is? or pm me? daily company life, morale, pros and cons? i could really use a change. thanks


----------



## Matches (Feb 25, 2013)

Starting pay is EMT pay, 8.00/hour until your off probation. Then 375/24 hour day. I believe paramedics only work 24's. 911 in Santa Monica, but they will never schedule a paramedic there. They have some 911 for Compton and Downy.

As far as the company goes, you'd be better off trying a different company like AMR. When your on a 24 as a paramedic, your running back-to-back calls 16-24 hours out of your 24. Those calls will include BLS, dialysis, MANY IFT's, con homes, SNF's, and sooooo many 5150's. The ALS calls you'll get are IFT's, and you'll almost never get a real 911 call. You'll lose your skills. Full time is 3 days a week, 24 hours a day. You will go home exhausted each day, and not because you've been running stressful life or death calls. Morale within the company recently has been very low.

The pay is tempting, but you will very quickly learn that this is, above all, a job. If you willing to get burned for money, sure. But if your looking to have a quality of life and to be a REAL paramedic, look somewhere else.


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 1, 2013)

Americare pays 60k a year. Really good for a private company. I just came back recently after leaving to AMR Inland Empire the pay was ridiculous i was making 10 an hour for a 24 and 14 for 12. It awesome to get my ICEMA card and work a few shifts but it wasnt awesome with the low pay.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2013)

What about for EMTs w/ experience at another company? Is pay still $8:00/hour? Any chance of a 911 rig or does a snowball have a better chance in hell? And just out of curiosity how often do they run 911 in Compton and Downey, because isn't that a backup for those city's FDs?


----------



## Matches (Jun 1, 2013)

They bumped the pay up to $8.21/hour. You may have a shot at the 911 rigs since people are leaving in droves ever since they made the guys who've been working there a while take a $3/hour pay cut. Right now they're having trouble keeping the 24 slots stocked. As far as Downy and Compton go, you get fire calls every once in a while but they're nothing to scream about, and yes, AmeriCares back up. If you go work in Santa Monica, their main fire contract, be ready to see some terrible emergency medicine and become a gurney jockey to the most conceited and mentally challenged fire dept. that ever existed. They also changed the 24 on 24 pay to 16 on 24, so every 3rd day you work for free. And rumor has it that the owner is selling the company.


----------



## energystar (Jun 1, 2013)

Matches said:


> They bumped the pay up to $8.21/hour. You may have a shot at the 911 rigs since people are leaving in droves ever since they made the guys who've been working there a while take a $3/hour pay cut. Right now they're having trouble keeping the 24 slots stocked. As far as Downy and Compton go, you get fire calls every once in a while but they're nothing to scream about, and yes, AmeriCares back up. If you go work in Santa Monica, their main fire contract, be ready to see some terrible emergency medicine and become a gurney jockey to the most conceited and mentally challenged fire dept. that ever existed. They also changed the 24 on 24 pay to 16 on 24, so every 3rd day you work for free. And rumor has it that the owner is selling the company.



I have heard many horror stories about americare and this pretty much reinforces all of them. CARE also runs back up for Compton on the east side and back up for Downey. In reality there is probably 2-3 calls per month in both of those cities combined.


----------



## Mike S (Jun 1, 2013)

*Mike Summers CEO*

I hardly ever have time to get on these sights but a EMT told me I should read it.  So I thought I would respond to a bunch of incorrect information about AmeriCare.  I personally had shoulder reconstruction surgery and have not been out taking pictures of anything lately.  However I did ask the field supervisors and managers to take pictures of all our buildings for the website.  Our website is out of date and needs updating.  Also some lenders/insurance companies require updated pictures before they will bind coverage.  We have always been fixing up the stations.  The SMFD station is only about 2 years old and we have been upgrading it since we got it.  The paramount station had a broken vent pipe in the wall so that was a must repair.  While it is being repaired we cant really have crews out of there without a toilet that can flush without sewage coming out all over.  SO it was best to move them in the meantime.  We care and model the company for our EMT, Medics, and other staff.  I have been an EMT for 25 years and I care about each and every staff member.  There has never been a time in our history (17 years) that we have not been fixing up stations or making repairs.  We have a ton of them.  We do not ever deny care for legit injuries.  We question injuries if an employee fails a drug test or are engaging in horseplay.  Legally and morally we are and accept responsibility for all ligament injuries that are work related; they happen, its part of the job.  It is a dangerous job.  Being we have only had a couple patient injuries due to mishaps in 17 years and they were all totally EMT error (which is completely acceptable and part of the job too) that were both very minor I am not sure how you can question our ambulances or equipment.  We simply would not take the risk of putting an ambulance out there that was not in good repair, had working gurney latches, or a great gurney.  We were the first private company in LA to go to the power pro and it is the best most expensive gurney out there.  We are working our way through to San Diego to ensure we have those in all locations.  All our gurney's are top notch.  The mounts do need routine maintenance and all (throughout my 25 years) need to be muscled some times then adjusted properly.  A unit should NEVER move without a gurney properly latched in.  A right blinker would be fixed in the field and ASAP.  Positioning to sell . . . that is a odd accusation.  I am certain the posting party had never owned a company let alone an ambulance company.  If we were looking to sell we would NOT be spending a bunch of money on stations or equipment.  That is NOT how you sell a company.  Companies are bought and sold based on numbers . . . not station improvements or even ambulances.  Any large company is going to cycle the ambulances and probably do short leases so they can position the new company the way they want.  So a company would try to increase the look of profitability by trying to skip the station repairs and upgrades.  We do that for the EMTs.  Our stations are by far the best in LA, OC and SD of all the companies.  That is because I was and am an EMT and know what it is like.  We try, whenever possible wherever possible, to get stations with space to have room for private sleeping, showers, entertainment (TV, video games, etc.), provide internet, and exercise equipment and space.  We go above and beyond because we care about our staff . . . to do that yes we need to run calls.  You slam us for improving stations and slam us for not improving ambulances . . . that is odd.  We try to improve and that is a negative thing.  We have many full time mechanics to take care of our units and we have just shy of 100 to keep going.  They do a great job and are top notch and so is their equipment.  I will get to pay next.  You seem to think you know a lot of about the billing practices and field.  We did not EVER go to SMFD to run at a profit.  We went thee to provide a service and let EMTs have 911 exposure with the understanding we also needed them to run non-emergency calls to pay the bills and to be able to pay them.  We were fully aware of the collection rates and expected collections coming into that contract.  We serve the city!  I am shocked at the "rumor" you share about their medical care.  I have many years to reflect on medical care.  SMFD is absolutely top notch.  Those medics are the best of the best.  I mean above outstanding.  They take patient care seriously and they are good at it.  They take the time to comfort a patient, care enough to take a moment to ensure they are comfortable and maybe get an order of pain meds prior to moving them, and really deserve top ratings.  Like I said I speak form experience and I have never seen such caring Paramedics that is a department consistency.  I have worked with NBFD in the past and for the time and place I was there NBFD was equal to SMFD.  In LA and OC you can not get much better paramedic care.  If a medic was covering in SMFD we may have cautioned him that if he is called as a BLS unit that his role is that of an EMT and he can watch and learn but not question them too much.  That is because sometimes newer medics or medics that are use to a different way either ask too many questions or question the way certain departments do things.  The SMFD guys are great with educating us and helping us but there is a time and a place and during pt. care they are focused on the patient normally and education fits where it can.  After calls and during trainings they are great and help out AmeriCare by going the extra mile  . . . I will get to pay in my next post.  If you have any questions you can always call me (310)835-9390 ex. 135 as I really would like people to have the straight story.  Selling NO!!  There is an old saying anything is for sale for a price but I am absolutely not looking that way not have I don't ANY of the things that would actually position the company for sale (fixing stations and the things you mentioned are so far off it is clear you lack knowledge in that area; I am not tying to be mean but you have no idea -- I worked for 3 companies when they sold to AMR and what you are seeing is not it.  You would see short term leases, supply back piles going down, no repairs, units selling off, basically anything to show a higher profit level on the general ledger)  Strategically you would not see increased spending on public exposure, increased supervision, improved equipment, and many of the things you see at AmeriCare.  We are positioning for the long hall and the bids coming up.  Most of LA, Orange, AND San Diego are coming up to bid all within about a year.  This is unprecedented and we will be attempting to be successful on any and all fire bids that made sense for us to pursue and out of the ones coming up they all make sense for us to fully pursue.  Now is not a time to sell it is a time to look at opportunities.  Opportunities that we earned through service and building out 911 response over the past 17 years.  We are the largest privately owned company the LA,OC, and SD area and we earned some respect for that.  We did it with hard working EMTs, Paramedics, supervisors, managers, dispatchers, billing staff, and have formed a great team.  Due ot the length of the post I will refer to the next post for pay.


----------



## Mike S (Jun 1, 2013)

*Mike Summers CEO*

PAY:

Due to the class action suit that most all companies got hit with we have changed the style of how we pay.  The end result is actually more money in the EMTs pockets.  We did not change paramedics, RTs, or nurses.

EMTs are now paid for their CE's, uniform maintenance, and licensure in addition to what we paid before (uniforms, LA City permits, and other minor items).

EMTs in LA are not on a 16 and have not been since 2005.  Again that information is totally incorrect.  The pay is based on the station.  If the station is extremely busy we label it as such.  Those EMTs are paid 16 hours (13 day hours plus their first 3 hours out at night whether they run or not for 16), plus 3 hours for meals, plus 5 hours for their sleep period NO MATTER WHAT!  That equals 24 hours.  So of 24 hours at work they get paid 24 hours!  This was in addition to an hourly increase.  INCREASE so they make more no matter what.

Out of stations that regularly get about 8 ours of sleep or even more and that are slower and have much more down time we pay 16 base hours plus 3 hours of meal time for 19 hours.  NO MATTER WHAT.  So that is 19 hours.  This was in addition to a pay INCREASE (hourly).  Now if they don't get 5 hours uninterrupted sleep in a 10 hour sleep period OR they don't get 5 total sleep in the 8 hour sleep period or if we wake them up more than 3 times in the 8 hour sleep period we add 5 hours to the pay.  So if they get up at night to the point they cant get 5 descent hours of sleep they get 5 hours more pay for a total of 24 out of 24.

EMTs get their choice of stations (unless their is a wait) but ALWAYS have the choice of a 24 out of 24 station no matter what.  So if they want 24/24 that is always an offer.  Some guys go to school or have outside commitments to the point they prefer the slower stations that tend to get far more sleep and nap time during the day.

We also offer day cars at a higher rate of pay for those that are not interested in working 24s at all.  Day cars make more because they tend to work harder (or more) per hour paid and are generally first up for calls (if all else is equal).

Right now our San Diego BLS volume per unit hour is low so they are paid 13 plus meals if they don't get them (plus 3) plus the sleep period (same fashion as above) for 24 total.  This could change as volume increases.

The end result of the pay changes ended up with increases to payroll for the amount of man hours.  Something else you do not do unless your looking at the long hall not the short cash out.

I really preferred the level pay plan; like we had.  It was clear simple and produced consistent level checks.  As I mentioned I worked as an EMT for many years and that is what I would prefer.  Unfortunately we needed to change the way we paid to be very clear about the sleep period and define it.

To answer the question about paramedics.  Yes we pay well for paramedics and try to keep the best of the best paramedics.  Right now they are 24/24 and we only offer 24s.  The only change is we may try a pilot program of day car paramedics depending on interest from medics.  So we have asked a few.  What we see is medics running our ALS volume but also getting tied up on BLS.  So we have debated on adding some BLS units to keep the ALS or BLS calls down to a minimum and trying to keep them focused on the ALS calls.  We could add 3 BLS units if we downed one ALS and that would allow us to focus the paramedics on ALS calls as much as possible.  The medics have asked me for this and that is why the thought even came about.  Again I try to be responsive to reasonable requests from staff and that seemed like a good idea.  Our volume for ALS v. BLS does not call for the loading of ALS like we have.  We are still looking to hire top notch medics and have many applications but be forewarned if you are a medic we do expect medics to run BLS calls as well but try to pay very well for that in exchange.

If anyone has questions regarding pay our HR department is always available at hr @ AmeriCare . org 

(just a little further, I had never heard of this site until today when someone sent me the link, I probably wont check it that often due to time . . . there just isn't enough of it and I am raising 3 boys too.  I like the resource and will check it when I can to try to keep rumors to a minimum and try to post the actual reason for things people may be seeing and jumping to some far fetched conclusions on [like simply taking pictures of our stations -- like our competitors don't know where we are] but right now I thought I would try to explain how and why we do what we do.

Some of you are on job searches and some are using stepping stones in EMS to other EMS related careers.  I wish you all luck in your endeavors.  Thank you for listening and taking the time to read my posts (if you made it this far I assume you read them . . . thanks)  Mike Summers


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2013)

I for one appreciate the passionate defense from Mr Summers. To me it says something when the owner of a company is willing to spend the time to write out such a response. 

Since I am looking to transition into 911 response in the county, I am considering AmeriCare (already have applications in at Schaefer and ANR, Care already said "thanks but no thanks" grr).


----------



## Thricenotrice (Jun 1, 2013)

Matches said:


> They bumped the pay up to $8.21/hour. You may have a shot at the 911 rigs since people are leaving in droves ever since they made the guys who've been working there a while take a $3/hour pay cut. Right now they're having trouble keeping the 24 slots stocked. As far as Downy and Compton go, you get fire calls every once in a while but they're nothing to scream about, and yes, AmeriCares back up. If you go work in Santa Monica, their main fire contract, be ready to see some terrible emergency medicine and become a gurney jockey to the most conceited and mentally challenged fire dept. that ever existed. They also changed the 24 on 24 pay to 16 on 24, so every 3rd day you work for free. And rumor has it that the owner is selling the company.



I have respect for the medics in SMFD, and I've gone to medic school with a few of them as well. 
I also worked in the area a while back before Americare had the contract, and I didn't feel like a gurney jockey. Maybe it's the new contract...


----------



## Mike S (Jun 1, 2013)

*Mike S*

Well I do appreciate that.  Please consider us.  I would not say negative things about the other companies you mention either.  With  any of the 911 companies or CAAS companies (or better both) your just not going to find a bad company.

I understand there will always be frustrated people out there and people that believe rumors.  What really got me was the things we are striving for to make EMT life better were actually used as a negative, like we had some ulterior motive to do the fixing and repairing and the incorrect characterization of pay. 

When I got to the SMFD part I had to reply.  As I was shocked.  I have worked for companies where the FD treats you like a "gurney" jockey and SMFD just is not that department.  If that happened it was earned at an individual level . . . as with anything you get what you give.  And if people don't show effort with SMFD, like anyone else, you are not going to get a positive response.  SMFD treats AmeriCare and our staff like family.  Invites to stations, invites to training, and willingness to work with us like no other.  The medical care, from what I have observed from numerous ride alongs, among the top in the country for sure.  I can honestly say they go far and above what they need to for the standard of care.  They treat patients like family and that is just awesome . . . to dig on them with the job they do . . . well I just don't have words for that. 

I personally cant wait to recover from my shoulder reconstruction surgery to get back out there and run some EMT calls; its just my passion.  I like running the company but I love just running calls.  There just is not enough time in the day!!!


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, There you have it , The actual facts
Directly from the President and CEO of Americare who took the time from his busy schedule to clarify the erroneous and unfounded claims made by a few misinformed individuals.
Just like he was willing to take the time to address these issues to strangers the owner and the management team is very  attentive to concerns of the employees at all levels. always having an open door policy. Despite the dramatic growth in 17 years it seems it still has been able to keep that family atmosphere. In the 4 or 5 years I've been here I've seen a lot of growth within the company and that doesn't just happen by accident they're obviously doing something right. Your always gonna have your few individuals who are gonna :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, moan and complain about something its human nature, You just can't please everyone...


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2013)

iftmedic said:


> Well, There you have it , The actual facts
> Directly from the President and CEO of Americare who took the time from his busy schedule to clarify the erroneous and unfounded claims made by a few misinformed individuals.
> Just like he was willing to take the time to address these issues to strangers the owner and the management team is very  attentive to concerns of the employees at all levels. always having an open door policy. Despite the dramatic growth in 17 years it seems it still has been able to keep that family atmosphere. In the 4 or 5 years I've been here I've seen a lot of growth within the company and that doesn't just happen by accident they're obviously doing something right. Your always gonna have your few individuals who are gonna :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:, moan and complain about something its human nature, You just can't please everyone...



Often times these forums are the only way to get info about a company other than its website, so when you start reading about how a company isn't so good, you start to think about avoiding considering applying there. Now when the CEO comes on here to defend his company, even though we're all relatively anonymous strangers on the Internet. 

Now obviously I'm not gonna drink the Kool Aid just because the owner writes a defense, but when they write more than just a paragraph saying "you're wrong" but a detailed piece with lots of specifics, well, honestly that has me considering AmeriCare again.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 1, 2013)

Now, hypothetically speaking, if I were to apply there, as an EMT with ~5 months IFT experience already, what would my starting pay be like? And just how often would I actually get to run 911?


----------



## iftmedic (Jun 2, 2013)

My suggestion is to submit an application. As far as pay is concerned what I hear from the EMTs its very competitive. There is a good balance of 911 and IFTs . And you can get a great deal of valuable experience from IFTs, establishing patient rapport, assesments, bed side manner, customer service which is a very important aspect of healthcare at any level. As far as 911 as stated in previous post they run with Downey FD, Compton FD, Santa Monica FD and Fire Depts down in Orange County and I think possibly in San Diego as well, not to mention a great deal of special events including Angels Stadium(Go Halos!). I'm not involved in recruitment so I'm very limited on information. I do know one thing after 14 years in EMS and prior military(USMC),  what you get out of any profession, job or company, IFTs or 911 its what you make of it, what you put in to it, and most importantly its all about your attitude. Best wishes to you and  Good luck.


----------



## mikrooks85 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Americare*

Mr Summers, I agree with your post. I worked there for a bit a few years ago in the Van Nuys station as well as the Carson and Paramount stations. I liked my time there and was pursing a career as a medic but the Army just looked soo tempting at the time. I was younger then and quit over some b/s. but I did gain some good experience while I was there. Just like anywhere else in the job market, if you don't like it then try to shoot higher.


----------



## notanEMTanymore (Jul 26, 2013)

So I just got back from being rejected from Americare for failing the back test. They did not bother calling me to tell me that I did not pass, nor did they tell me privately. I find this very unprofessional. I just want to warn people who want to apply here, this HR staff is unprofessional and don't care about future employees. I will definitely not apply again in 3 months.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 3, 2013)

Just got an interview scheduled at AmeriCare


----------



## AmeriCare Supervisor (Sep 7, 2013)

Please feel free to call the number that I listed on the AmeriCare is hiring thread. I'll be more than happy to walk you through the hiring process and give you tips on what to study to better prepare you for your skills/written exam.

I look forward to meeting you next week!


----------



## AmeriCare Supervisor (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm sorry that you had such a negative experience. The back/fit-for-duty test can be pretty rigorous; however, it is a requirement for EMT's/PM's to ensure that the new-hire is physically prepared to tolerate the constant, heavy lifting without causing injury to themselves or their co-workers.

The normal course of action is a letter is to be sent out to your address that you listed on your application explaining that you did not meet certain criteria and explains how to go about preparing yourself to re-test, if you should choose to do so. 

Once again, I sincerely apologize about this issue and I have recently been put in a position to oversee much of the recruitment and hiring at AmeriCare, so I am working hard to make some improvements with the communication and other aspects during the hiring phase.

Feel free to PM me and I'll be more than happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Medic496 (Sep 9, 2013)

*I like AmeriCare*

I like AmeriCare, they have a softball team.  Any place that makes an attempt to create a positive work environment and a place for advancement is a good place.  EMS needs quality employers that provide career opportunity. I think AmeriCare has what it takes.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 9, 2013)

RESQGUY said:


> _**Quoted post removed.**_



My. That's certainly aggressive. What, pray tell, is wrong with paramedics providing much needed IFT service?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 6, 2014)

Our Medics that fit the prequalification's make about $350 per 24 hour shift (paid hourly).  Some prefer IFTs.  There are time we receive ALS 911 responses from various departments.  We are the only company that I know of (and the FDs I deal with) that have both 911 contracts and that run dual medics often (required for 911 ALS response for privates).  We do run 1 on 1s as well.

Softball:  Apparently many uniforms is called that because he has had so many uniforms taken away through termination.  S/he seems a bit bitter.  I am not sure what we did to them or what the world has but I hesitate to listen or answer to only negativity.  We do have a softball team however the guns and hoses (cops/fireman) tournaments we were playing in were pretty rough.  We had some female employees that were there to have fun almost get killed by some LASO human tanks . . . we have not played since.  We will play if we have 10 to 12 people that have tournament experience that can handle that.  In the Fire Tournaments even some fire departments are not big enough to put together a competitive team that can hand with some of the big ones (LAPD Blue, LA Fire, elite military, etc.) but we are always open to it as long as players are prepared for that caliber of challenge.  Normally the Cinco De Mayo tournament has some more fun and that is a better one to shoot for as we build a team.  I play softball 3 nights a week and baseball on Sundays along with coaching my 3 boys so I am always up for them.  They are fun tournaments.

We do have a bunch of old EMTs as we all grew up in the industry.  Most of us did some other things and explored other avenues but yes with age becomes "old" sorry "too" many you will be old someday too.

The lift test was designed to make sure your back is prepared for the rigors of an AmeriCare EMT.  I will never say being an EMT is an easy job because it isn't.  It is what you make of it and can be fun, exciting, and rewarding . . . but it is up to you.  Someone like Many that is bitter will not enjoy the job and find all the things wrong with it.  I remember at Seals ambulance we were paid 3.75 an hour 13 hours on the 24 (no matter what no more) and worked 5 to 7 days a week . . . yet we made the best of it.  Life and your job is what you make of it.  I am sorry HR didn't get back to you.  We did have a couple HR people leave almost at once and nobody realized where who was at in the hiring process.  Medical issues at times come up without notice or very little notice.  I apologize if you were not timely informed and I truly hope that is not an "MO" for the department.  We have a great staff in there and I know they mean the very best for each applicant as each applicant is important to us.  We have had many EMTs fail the test and do the back exercises and stretching and pass with flying colors the next time.  Its up to you but obviously we do allow it within our policy to retest over time.

I am not sure who the AmeriCare Supervisor is but yes they may have gone to bed as apparently we are all old and need our sleep . . . they also have a job to do . . . their main job is to serve our field staff and it does take a lot of effort to ensure the operation flows.  I am not sure how age and the need for sleep is means for a derogatory remark as we all need sleep and we all age  . . . unless you know a secret to ceasing the aging process combined with the ability skip sleep that I don't know of.

I know I do my very best to try to make EMTs jobs fun (again with the thought it is what YOU make of it) and we do have rules that you must live by.  We have the best stations in the industry (and the most) . . . we have them because I worked as an EMT for many years and I know what it is like.  I do ask that our staff care for them as they cost us a lot to have stations and not to post all day from one main station.  We do ask that you care for your equipment and yes people like "many" have caused us to go to drive cams.  However the main purpose was for accidents and many accidents are plain NOT OUR FAULT and our insurance carrier gave us the camereas and required us to put them in for a better premium as they have helped us out far more than hindered us.  EMTs sure love those cameras when someone says "you ran the red light", "you didn't stop", or "you were speeding" etc.  and the camera proves that they weren't and better proves they were not at fault.  They have really aided in clearing our drivers so many times I can not count in a fairly short time.  They have also caused many terminations from reviews showing egregious policy violations or driving issues.

Every now and then I pop into EMTLIFE to see what things are popping around and I am willing to clarify when I can.  I generally don't respond to negative stuff but today I felt I should as it was so far fetched after our recent meetings I found it ironic.  

Yeah I am old . . . but lack experience I don't think so.  I see the "EMTLIFE" for what it is and it can be fun and exciting and can really be rewarding; it wont be if you don't let it be.  If you look for negative you will find negative.  If you see the positive and are thankful for it you day, life, and career will all be much more rewarding.

Many Uniforms I truly hope you don't wear our uniform now or anytime in the future.  As I said your job is what you make of it.  I bet someday you will look back at AmeriCare and say WOW that is a cool place.  They really did give me the tools to do my job and have fun doing it . . . I just didn't see it.  With maturity sometimes comes wisdom . . . for some.

I may go to bed soon as I am old and need to sleep every now and then.

Special thanks to those that post positive things . . . thank you.


----------



## Manyuniforms (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike S said:


> Many Uniforms . . . well I will stick with "too" many uniforms I do notice that you hide behind your screen name and remain anonymous although you like to throw out so many derogatory comments.  Perhaps this is why you end up wearing so many uniforms.  You will note I have been very open about who I am and what I and AmeriCare is all about.  Certainly no company is perfect and nobody or company can please all of the people all of the time but some people just can not be please as their reality is too far apart from true reality.  It sounds like you worked here at AmeriCare.  It sounds like we decided that the relationship was not one we wanted to continue with.  It sounds like you ran out of a busier station and may not have been able to achieve the station of choice.  That happens . . . there does not have to be hard feelings.  There are other companies out there but I would caution you that if your reality doesn't change your pleasure working as an EMT will not either.  Its just a matter of telling yourself at each beginning of watch that you are going to have a good day that day and it will happen.  I am sorry AmeriCare did not live up to your expectations.  Dispatchers make mistakes as EMTs do.  Yes we run calls.  We did just purchase a system that will pre-determine the closest units to a call that can be cross referenced with the destination point and location of the home station to help with some of your issues . . . I am not sure I or anyone can help you with all your issues but I do apologize that your employment relationship with AmeriCare was not what you anticipated.  I do read EMTLIFE every now and then to see if there is something I think we can improve upon or try to help.  I have read your posts to take what I can from them to implement positive change.  So I thank you for the comments even though the approach was a bit rough.
> 
> You should begin by completely gutting out your management, its the most diseased element of your operations. Not just the lack of training and education, but most of them have no ems experience let alone managerial or leadership qualities and that I have to caution you may cost you thousands of dollars in law suits .... Second you should hire real dispatchers not just random people that are maybe worthy of being titled call takers ... You need someone in communications that realizes their role.. and that's to assist the field professionals. You have a great group EMTs and Paramedics but unfortunately a lot of them are sabotaged of their performance due to lies of your mid level guys you have appointed to simply take a crack at your employees that are  really bringing in the cheddar...
> What you quoted to me earlier in your post about your program or cad is probably the bs  they feed you.. At the end of the day there is no excuse ...you should hold the dispatchers accountable to the same degree you hold you crew members . that's an area you have never explored. Oh by the way your managers or should I say minions lie to you and fudge the numbers completely I've heard them joke about how little you know about your company...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 6, 2014)

I've removed all of the hate and vitriol from this thread. This is the final warning. If you have something to say, be POLITE and CIVIL. Spewing unsubstantiated claims and personal attacks here are NOT allowed. Next time I remove posts, the authors are getting a vacation.


----------



## Manyuniforms (Feb 7, 2014)

Mike S said:


> Our Medics that fit the prequalification's make about $350 per 24 hour shift (paid hourly).  Some prefer IFTs.  There are time we receive ALS 911 responses from various departments.  We are the only company that I know of (and the FDs I deal with) that have both 911 contracts and that run dual medics often (required for 911 ALS response for privates).  We do run 1 on 1s as well.
> 
> Softball:  Apparently many uniforms is called that because he has had so many uniforms taken away through termination.  S/he seems a bit bitter.  I am not sure what we did to them or what the world has but I hesitate to listen or answer to only negativity.  We do have a softball team however the guns and hoses (cops/fireman) tournaments we were playing in were pretty rough.  We had some female employees that were there to have fun almost get killed by some LASO human tanks . . . we have not played since.  We will play if we have 10 to 12 people that have tournament experience that can handle that.  In the Fire Tournaments even some fire departments are not big enough to put together a competitive team that can hand with some of the big ones (LAPD Blue, LA Fire, elite military, etc.) but we are always open to it as long as players are prepared for that caliber of challenge.  Normally the Cinco De Mayo tournament has some more fun and that is a better one to shoot for as we build a team.  I play softball 3 nights a week and baseball on Sundays along with coaching my 3 boys so I am always up for them.  They are fun tournaments.
> 
> ...



You hope I don't wear your uniform??? You don't pay enough... You can't afford me. Im not worth 8 and some change an hour.


----------



## MunchkinMedic (Feb 7, 2014)

*Just my two cents....*

When I worked at Americare in the past few years, as a female I was treated like a second class citizen and was made to feel like I couldn't do the job despite being VERY capable, largely due to the fact I wouldn't & didn't fraternize with male management. Female management had a tendency to look down on me as well. The rigs were often in their last stages of life, and absolutely were not safe to be on the road with brakes going out on me left and right. When I would try to down the rig for safety concerns, I would often be put into a rig that was even worse off. Many of the stations had serious mold concerns and while I was working an Orange County station one night, it flooded big time, and they put us right back in the shift after with no concerns for our health or safety. Lift assists were often denied. Working the ALS car, the medic was underpaid & overworked which hasn't changed at all. During the tenure of my employment, I had 3 yes three paychecks bounce completely and got bit with ridiculous overdraft fees because of their inability to pay employees. We were given our checks on Friday but often told we had to wait till Monday or Tuesday to cash them otherwise they wouldn't be good. 

Just my experience is all I have to say, though I know there are many others that can validate this.


----------



## Manyuniforms (Feb 7, 2014)

MunchkinMedic said:


> When I worked at Americare in the past few years, as a female I was treated like a second class citizen and was made to feel like I couldn't do the job despite being VERY capable, largely due to the fact I wouldn't & didn't fraternize with male management. Female management had a tendency to look down on me as well. The rigs were often in their last stages of life, and absolutely were not safe to be on the road with brakes going out on me left and right. When I would try to down the rig for safety concerns, I would often be put into a rig that was even worse off. Many of the stations had serious mold concerns and while I was working an Orange County station one night, it flooded big time, and they put us right back in the shift after with no concerns for our health or safety. Lift assists were often denied. Working the ALS car, the medic was underpaid & overworked which hasn't changed at all. During the tenure of my employment, I had 3 yes three paychecks bounce completely and got bit with ridiculous overdraft fees because of their inability to pay employees. We were given our checks on Friday but often told we had to wait till Monday or Tuesday to cash them otherwise they wouldn't be good.
> 
> Just my experience is all I have to say, though I know there are many others that can validate this.



Thank you very much for sharing that... That's very accurate of Americare... As EMTs and Paramedics we deserve to be treated like professionals ifts or 911..


----------

